#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Τοίχος αντιστήριξης

## noutsaki

Συνέχεια από εδώ: http://www.emichanikos.gr/showthread.php?1380&p=17315
Επειδή οι ερωτήσεις θα αποκτήσουν στατικό χαρακτήρα θεώρησσα ότι πρέπει να φτιαχτεί νέο τόπικ.
Ανεβάζω ένα dwg με σχηματική γραμμή εδάφους, διαστάσεις τοίχου κτλ.
1) Σαν οπλισμό του κλειδιού βάσης του τοίχου σκέφτηκα κάτι σαν και αυτό που σχεδίασα. Πώς σας φαίνεται? Πώς οπλίζετε το κλειδί??
2) Υπάρχει κάποια min απόσταση ασφαλείας επιβαλλόμενη από κανονισμούς ή βιβλιογραφία, στατικά πάντα, μεταξύ διαδοχικών τοίχων αντιστήριξης? Φαίνεται και στο dwg.
3) Θεωρώ ότι καλό θα ήταν τα φορτία από το ι.β του υπερκειμένου να μεταβιβαστούν σαν ομοιόμορφο επί του υποκειμένου. Κάποια γνώμη?
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Evan

1. κοίτα αν σκεφτείς ότι έχει διάτμιση τότε μπορείς να το υπολογίσεις θεωρώντας το ως πρόβολο. Εύκολο είναι απλά πρόσθεσε και διαμήκη σίδερα όπως αυτά που έβαλες στο πέλμα
2. Ο κώνος των τάσεων έχει γωνία περίπου 45ο στο βιβλίο του Τάσιου που δίνουν στο ΕΜΠ στο μάθημα ειδικά κεφάλαια Ο/Σ αναφέρει ελάχιστη απόσταση οριζόντια και κατακόρυφη μεταξύ όμορων πεδίλων. Μόλις το βρω θα σου πω H αλήθεια είναι πως για ακρίβεια δεν υπάρχει κώνος αλλά βολβός τάσεων/
3. Εδαφομηχανική Γκαζέτας Μετάδοση τάσεων εντός του εδαφικού ιστού. σελ 182-  Αν 2β το μήκος του φορτίου (στην προκειμένη του πέλματος του τοίχου) το βάθος επιρροής της σΖ είναι 12β και σε εκείνη την περιοχή είναι σΖ=0,1Ρ Λάβε υπόψη σου και την σy λόγω του άλλου τοίχου.

----------

noutsaki, typical

----------


## noutsaki

1. thanks, κάπου είχε πάρει το μάτι μου νομίζω, όπλιση του κλειδιού με μια διάταξη που θύμιζε αυτή που δείχνω και που μοιάζει με δισδιαγώνιο που αγκύρωνε μέχρι μέσα στον κορμό του τοίχου... διαμήκης οπλισμός ναι!!
2. θα κοιτάξω το βιβλίο επιστρέφοντας σπίτι γιατί το έχω. αν το έχει θα το βρω πιστεύω.
3. του γκαζέτα είναι βιβλίο?δεν πρέπει να το έχω, θα κοιτάξω σε σημειώσεις όμως. αν σου είναι εύκολο να ανεβάσεις κάτι σαν σκαρίφημα θα σου ήμουν υπόχρεος (για τον γκαζέτα εννοώ).
Όπως και να έχει βαγγέλη σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## Evan

Είναι οι σημειώσεις του μαθήματος που έδινε σε βιβλίο αλλά το χει και ο Καββαδάς. Το σκαρίφημα είναι λίγο δύσκολο γιατί είναι μπερδεμένο και δεν έχω και σκάνερ. Α για ψάξε στις σημειώσεις του Καββαδά στο ιντερνετ πρέπει να το έχει.

----------


## noutsaki

http://ifile.it/jaglkp5/%CF%84%CE%BF...E%BF%CF%82.rar
σκέφτηκα αυτά που βρήκα να τα ανεβάσω
Λοιπόν, από το βιβλίο "θεμελιώσεις"- τόμος 1 - Rubener / Stiegler - Εκδ. Γκιούρδας σελ9-10, σχήμα 4a,b,c προτείνονται όσα περιγράφω στο επισυναπτόμενο dwg. Δηλαδή κλιμάκωση διαδοχικών πεδίλων υπό γωνία 30 και απόσταση ασφαλείας α= 3b (b πλάτος πεδίλου). Το ίδιο προτείνει και ο leonhardt στον τόμο 3 - τέχνη του οπλισμού.
Σε ότι αφορά την μετάδοση του φορτίου, από τις σημειώσεις του Καββαδά (εμπ-γεωτεχνικός τομέας), παράγραφος 8.5 και 8.6 φόρτιση σε απειρομήκη λωρίδα.

----------

Xάρης

----------

